# The Attributes/Names of God



## sidney (Apr 27, 2012)

Ladies,
What can be more important than understanding and exalting the perfections of our great King.  Join me in studying the glorious attributes of God.  I have been reading a book called the names of God and it has been very enriching..  I will come back later to share some reflections.  Lets lift up the King of Kings!  The bright and morning star, that we may reflect on his glory.


----------



## sidney (Apr 27, 2012)

*QUICK REFERENCE (For names mentioned in thread)*

*JEHOVAH-RAPHA/HEALER Exodus 15:26*
*THE GOD OF RECOMPENSE Jeremiah 51:6*
*THE WORD JOHN 1:1*
*EL ELYON/MOST HIGH GOD Genesis 14:17-20; Isaiah 14:13-14*
*JEHOVAH JIREH/PROVIDER Genesis 22:13-14*
*JEHOVAH NISSI/BANNER Exodus 17:15*
*JEHOVAH SHALOM/PEACE Judges 6:24*
*EL ROI/THE GOD WHO SEES Genesis 16:13*
*EL SHADDAI GOD OF MOUNTAINS/MANY BREASTS Genesis 17:1*
*JEHOVAH-TSIDKENU/RIGHTEOUSNESS *
*THE NORTH *Psalm 75:6-7
*GOD OF WAR*
*THE GOD WHO LIFTS MY HEAD Psalm 3:3*
AD-NAI ELOHEINU AD-NAI ESCHAD


----------



## SummerSolstice (Apr 27, 2012)

THE NAMES OF GOD
OLD TESTAMENT NAMES FOR GOD

I bolded my favies 

ELOHIM......Genesis 1:1, Psalm 19:1
meaning "God", a reference to God's power and might.

ADONAI......Malachi 1:6
meaning "Lord", a reference to the Lordship of God.

JEHOVAH--YAHWEH.....Genesis 2:4
a reference to God's divine salvation.

JEHOVAH-MACCADDESHEM.......Exodus 31:13
meaning "The Lord thy sanctifier"

JEHOVAH-ROHI......Psalm 23:1
meaning "The Lord my shepherd"

*JEHOVAH-SHAMMAH.......Ezekiel 48:35
meaning "The Lord who is present"*

*JEHOVAH-RAPHA.........Exodus 15:26
meaning "The Lord our healer"*

JEHOVAH-TSIDKENU......Jeremiah 23:6
meaning "The Lord our righteousness"

*JEHOVAH-JIREH.........Genesis 22:13-14
meaning "The Lord will provide"*

JEHOVAH-NISSI.........Exodus 17:15
meaning "The Lord our banner"

*JEHOVAH-SHALOM........Judges 6:24
meaning "The Lord is peace"*

JEHOVAH-SABBAOTH......Isaiah 6:1-3
meaning "The Lord of Hosts"

*JEHOVAH-GMOLAH........Jeremiah 51:6
meaning "The God of Recompense"*

EL-ELYON..............Genesis 14:17-20,Isaiah 14:13-14
meaning "The most high God

EL-ROI................Genesis 16:13
meaning "The strong one who sees"

EL-SHADDAI............Genesis 17:1,Psalm 91:1
meaning "The God of the mountains or God Almighty"

EL-OLAM...............Isaiah 40:28-31
meaning "The everlasting God"


----------



## SummerSolstice (Apr 27, 2012)

The God of recompense title is VERY important to me as I have seen him do it for me several times.

Here is the definition of recompense just for further understanding

rec·om·pense/ˈrekəmˌpens/
Verb:	
*Make amends to (someone) for loss or harm suffered; compensate*.
Noun:	
*Compensation or reward given for loss or harm suffered or effort made:* "substantial damages were paid in recompense".


----------



## sidney (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you lady!  Can you and everyone pick one and expound


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 27, 2012)

*JEHOVAH-RAPHA.........Exodus 15:26*
*meaning "The Lord our healer"*


This is the one that means the most to me because I have known Him to be this to me. I've learned the only one who can heal something is the original creator of it. For He knows the functions and all the variables of me, so He knows what it takes for me to be restored and healed. I have had some issues in my body that needed healing, but I've always have had some issues in my heart. He has healed and is still healing me. I've also learned that my healings comes in the form of my trials and sufferings. We always expect our healing process to feel "good", but some times the healing process can be painful. Like when you have that cut and your pour the rubbing alcohol on it and it burns, but the alcohol is cleaning out the affection. But once the infection is gone, you dont even consider the pain. Thats how my relationship with Christ is sometimes, sometimes I go through pains, discouragements, rejections, but when my healing has come, I dont even consider the pain, because the pain isn't the focus anymore, my delieverance is. So He has been my healer of the body, mind and soul. I know that just because my pain may be unattended at the time, does not mean its not unseen to God.


----------



## sidney (Apr 27, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:
			
		

> The God of recompense title is VERY important to me as I have seen him do it for me several times.
> 
> Here is the definition of recompense just for further understanding
> 
> ...



Wow, I love this one! Thank you Summer for sharing!


----------



## gn1g (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent thread.

I use to want that book by John Paul Jackson on the names of God.  But when I begin to deep dive into the word of God and really really study it I had a big revelation.  GOD IS every *word* in the Bible.  Now it took me a while to grasp that.  But there are many scriptures to back that up.  John 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and *the Word was God*.  

HE IS ALL.   The Great I AM THAT I AM.  Hallelujah, thats why whatever and I say WHATEVER we need he is that! Lord I have typed myself happy up in here, y'all don't hear me!

God is infinite


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the tag!  Will be back later to finish reading.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 27, 2012)

*EL-ELYON..............*Genesis 14:17-20,Isaiah 14:13-14
meaning "The most high God


Use in the Bible: In the Old Testament El Elyon occurs 28 times. It occurs 19 times in Psalms. El Elyon is first used in Gen 14:18. 

Strong's Reference: 5945 

MEANING:

“Most High” or “Exalted One” emphasizing that God is the highest in every realm of life.

El comes from the root word meaning, strength, might and power it's another name that is translated as "God" and can be used in conjunction with other words to designate various aspects of God's character. Elyon literally means "Most High" .... It expresses the extreme sovereignty and majesty of God and His highest preeminence. When the two words are combined — El Elyon — it can be translated as "the most exalted God."(Psa 57:2) 

Further references of the name El Elyon in the Old Testament: Gen 14:18; Gen 14:19; Gen 14:20; Gen 14:22; Psa 57:2; Psa 78:35 


ME:
There is only *one* true and living God...
Sometimes when I 'big him up' (praise and worship) I am lost for words, I feel like I've used all the words in my vocabulary up and I feel inadequate cause I have no more words to describe his awesomeness, somehow they all seem insufficiant to give Him adequate praise..I am caught up in the splendor of his majesty..kwim?

I recite the earth is the Lords and the fullness thereof..or in the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God the same was in the beginning with God all things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made, NOTHING...who is like unto our God, who am I that He is mindful of me, the great almighthy God who was and is and is to come, who is 'over', 'above' AND 'in front' of everything else...told ya there is NONE like our God ....woe is me!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2012)

> JEHOVAH-JIREH.........Genesis 22:13-14
> meaning "The Lord will provide"
> 
> JEHOVAH-NISSI.........Exodus 17:15
> ...


 
My FAVS.... I will be back to talk about these and why I like them so much once I come back from church. Gotta go help fold Sundays bulletins....


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> *EL-ROI*................Genesis 16:13
> meaning "The strong one who sees"


 
First time I heard this was on "For Colored Girls".....


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tag, sidney.  Loving this thread.  Holding my spot for much later!


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2012)

Sidney, I have two..  

*EL-ELYON.............*.Genesis 14:17-20,Isaiah 14:13-14
meaning "The most high God"

*EL-SHADDAI............*Genesis 17:1,Psalm 91:1
meaning "The God of the mountains or God Almighty"

God is the same, no matter the age. He is the first, He is the last; the Alpha and Omega. He was there before me, He'll be there after me. He is THE MOST HIGH GOD.  There is no other god that can stand before Him or can do what He does and that is what keeps me in awe of His Majesty.. in wonder of His Ways, and in Love in His Presence. Those two are my faves, mainly because  WHO God IS is more important to me, than what He can do for me. 

One of my favorite songs of all time is Amy Grant's El Shaddai, my favorite ring tone.. lol

_El Shaddai, El Shaddai, 
El-Elyon na Adonia, 
Age to age You're still the same, 
By the power of the name. 
El Shaddai, El Shaddai, 
Erkamka na Adonai, 
We will praise and lift You high, 
El Shaddai._


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 27, 2012)

LOVE THIS THREAD......

His name is full of power, draws me to worship. May add later.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Apr 27, 2012)

ooooo thanks so much for the tag!!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Apr 27, 2012)

I get the Praying The Names of God devotional every morning! It seems like a great book.

My favorite name for God is El Shaddai -  The All Sufficient (and nourishing) God

While most English translations render it "God Almighty" probably because the translators of the Septuagint (i.e., the Greek translation of the Old Testament) thought Shaddai came from a root verb (shadad) that means "to overpower" or "to destroy.". It also translates to *all nourishing God*. The words used here in the Hebrew create the imagery of an infant nursing. God is all I need. He's all powerful, just like an infant gets everything it needs from its mom and her super milk, I get everything I need from God.

Shad means "breast" in Hebrew and Jacob's blessing given in Genesis 49:25, indicates that Shaddai might be related to the word for breasts (shadaim), indicating sufficiency and nourishment (i.e., "blessings of the breasts and of the womb").  In this case, the Name might derive from the contraction of sha ("who") and dai ("enough") to indicate *God's complete sufficiency* to nurture the fledgling nation into fruitfulness. Indeed, God first uses this Name when He refers to multiplying Abraham's offspring (Gen. 17:2).  

El-Shaddai means God Almighty. El points to the power of God Himself. Shaddai seems to be derived from another word meaning breast, which implies that Shaddai signifies one who nourishes, supplies, and satisfies. It is God as El who helps, but it is God as Shaddai who abundantly blesses with all manner of blessings.God desires to bless man and provide in abundance all of mans needs. This name is indicative of a God who is powerful enough to do just that. Only an all powerful God can bless all mankind with all manner of blessings.

El Shaddai is used almost exclusively in reference to the three great patriarchs: Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, and (according to Exodus 6:2-3) was the primary name by which God was known to the founders of Israel (the Name YHVH given to Moses suggests God's absolute self-sufficiency).  The word "Shaddai" (by itself) was used later by the prophets (e.g., Num. 24:4; Isa. 13:6, Ezek. 1:24) as well as in the books of Job, Ruth, and in the Psalms.

*This is how I know God personally as my all and all and everything I need. When I use this name I instantly feel closer to God and in worship.*

Laela I love that song too!


----------



## auparavant (Apr 27, 2012)

Ad-nai Eloheinu, Ad-nai Echad


----------



## Darenia (Apr 27, 2012)

What a lovely thread. Thank you for starting this.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 28, 2012)

Ps 75:6-7 *I am the NORTH*, your promoter he puts down one and exalts another. 

Also "*I AM THE GOD OF WAR*."  We serve a *mighty* God.  Mighty - war like.  He is not always in a peace making state.

He is a God that laughs.  He is not always so serious.  


Oh How I LOVE Him!  and yes HE is LOVE.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 28, 2012)

JEHOVAH-NISSI.........Exodus 17:15
meaning "The Lord our banner"

This right here is off the chain. When I studied this out, it took my breath away. Sometimes the revelations we get will literally take your breath away. 

*This banner is a standard*. so When the Enemy comes in like a flood, the Spirit of God will raise a standard against him!" (Isaiah 59:19)

You see the praise dancers with their banners/standards/flags at church, it is more to that than meets the eye. Those banners are very powerful and help to set the atmosphere and to usher in the spiritS of God. The colors have special meaning, the way they are cut an even the fabric. I own a few and wave them about my house every so often. a wave offering. 






THE FIRE OF GOD

_Off topic but this might help someone_:
something else that blew my mind in my studies. And there is a term for this however it escapes me now. The bible is made of threads, everytime you see a particular word it is related in some sort of way to that word in every passage! So if you see the word cup in Gensis it is related to every cup in the bible, now it is the Glory of man to search out a thing. It is exhilariting when you figure out or the Holy spirits tells you how the words are related. I would love to talk to a literture teacher about her thoughts on how the bible is written. There is a particular way in which to read proverbs, otherwise it does not make much sense. 

I love the word of God.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for the tag! I am away from my home computer but there is a website that somebody shared where it has a list of God's names and the accompanying scripture. If somebody else hasn't posted it by Monday, I will do so.

I am typing this quickly so I can't find the scripture (pretty sure it is in Psalms) but one of my favorites is that God is the lifter of my head. Just something about it just resonates with me-that He thinks enough about little old me and all the foolishness I have done and the many times I have missed the mark and still lifts my head up, dusts me off, and keeps me moving forward.


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

Gn1g, Praise God!!! I was just about to come up in here waving that Jehovah Nissi* BANNER*! As you stated it’s like a flag—or a standard that represents our great God! I love this name of God! When I see this name, and Elohim—“Strong one", "Powerful One" I think of God I make a connection to sports. I happen to love football but I won’t make anyone feel bad by announcing who America’s greatest team is lol…but when we are on the team with God, it’s like he is the Michael Jordan of the 90s…and the Banner is the Chicago Bulls! The opposing team already knows what’s about to go down, because He is the strong one! The mighty one! And no matter how bad your skills are, no matter what challenges you face, ladies...you have Jordan on your team!!   You will win! When you hold up this banner, people know that you are an overcomer! You've got the victory! You are on team Jesus! The context of this scripture deals with the Amalekites, who were the absolute worst, because they never fought fair. And they were mighty warriors. Sound familiar? Are you facing a mighty warrior or a challenging situation?? This attack in Exodus 17 on the children of Israel came out of nowhere! But, God promises to blot this challenge out!  Moses lifted his hands up to pray, and Aaron and Hur helped him keep his hands raised when his arms got tired! As long as those hands were raised, they were winning! That’s why we have to constantly intercede for others, when we pray we ALL have the victory! Keep those hands lifting up that Banner! God is our flag, our banner; he is the one responsible for ALL of our victories! I remember learning that in the civil war the winning team held up a blood stained banner! Well, he is our blood-stained banner! As Yolanda Adams, says, we've got the Victory! YEEEAHHHH!! For us he died but he rose of the 3rd day, that's why we have true victory everyday!

He's the only banner! The mighty banner! The strong one! The *ONLY* one! So glad to be on Team Jesus!!!!! Because we have the victory!!!


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

I won't requote everyone, but awesome testimonies of healing and his divine goodness, keep them coming!  Let's lift him up!   

One God-Maurette Clark Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7efbqMn9CT0


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> I get the Praying The Names of God devotional every morning! It seems like a great book.
> 
> My favorite name for God is El Shaddai -  The All Sufficient (and nourishing) God
> 
> ...



El Shaddai, "the many breasted one"--it's the only name that gives God the female, nurturing characteristic!  Yes, he provides for us when we cry out to him, Amen!


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Ad-nai Eloheinu, Ad-nai Echad



Wow, never heard of these, do share!


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

Sashaa08 said:


> Thank you for the tag! I am away from my home computer but there is a website that somebody shared where it has a list of God's names and the accompanying scripture. If somebody else hasn't posted it by Monday, I will do so.
> 
> I am typing this quickly so I can't find the scripture (pretty sure it is in Psalms) but one of my favorites is that God is the lifter of my head. Just something about it just resonates with me-that He thinks enough about little old me and all the foolishness I have done and the many times I have missed the mark and still lifts my head up, dusts me off, and keeps me moving forward.



I think I found it, _
Psalm 3:3
But you, Lord, are a shield around me, my glory, the _*One who lifts my head high*_._ ​Love this!  Thanks!
​


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Apr 28, 2012)

*JEHOVAH-TSIDKENU meaning "The Lord our righteousness"*

Jehovah, the Existing One, the One True God.

Righteousness: righteous, straigtht, holy, blameless, guiltless, innocent.

The days are coming," declares the Lord, "when I will raise up for David a *righteous Branch*, a King who will reign wisely and do what is just and right in the land. In his days Judah will be saved and Israel will live in safety.* This is the name by which he will be called: The Lord Our Righteousness. Jeremiah 23:5-6*

2 Corinthians 5:21 says, "For He hath made Him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be* made the righteousness of God in Him*."

Jesus Christ is our righteousness. Sin and the fall caused man to lose his righteousness. It is not our righteousness, but God's very own righteousness. His righteousness is found in the new man, which is created after God in true righteousness and holiness. (Ephesians 4:24). We are made His righteousness through Jesus Christ the Righteous One. "Let us live in constant dependence upon the righteousness of our Savior for our acceptance with God and for our confidence and assurance found only in Him." (DF)

Rejoice!!! You have been called and made the Righteousness of God!!


----------



## sidney (Apr 28, 2012)

Ladies, here is one from the book.  Love this!
*Owner of the cattle on a thousand hills*

Psalm 50:7-12
"I am God, your God...
for every animal of the forest is mine,
and the cattle on a thousand hills.
I know every bird in the mountains,
and the creatures of the field are mine...
for the world is mine, and all that's in it."

And my God will meet all my needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus(Phil 4:19)

So do not worry, What shall we eat? or What shall we drink? or What shall we wear?  For the pagans  run after these things, and your heavenly Fathers knows that you need them.  But seek ye first the kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. (Matt. 6:31-33)

The devotion describes a 4 year old who gets a check for two hundred dollars from his grandparents for his birthday.  Of course, he is puzzled and unthrilled,lol.  The devotion says, how many of us are like Justin?  We fail to appreciate and appropriate all that God has put at out disposal. All the power of heaven and earth, peace that defies human understanding, the wherewithal to meet our needs--these are in the bank for us, and we have a blank check to draw on this account.  Like Justin, we don't always see something tangible in front of us, so we underestimate what we have been given.

It ends with another story, a retired gentleman goes on a cruise ship bound for Hawaii.  Each day of the seven day cruise he spends in his small cabin, lying on his bunk.  He ate nothing but crackers, peanut butter, and the dried prunes he brought with him.  He failed to understand that the sumptuous meals, snacks, lectures and  other entertainment, swimming pool, gameroom, exercise room, library and deck room are available to him--included in the fare that had already been paid.  Our fair has already been paid.  All the Lord's considerable resourses are available for the asking.  

The prayer is:  God, our provider, you dress the field lilies gloriously!  You know the number of hairs on our heads.  You know what we need.  Wiith gratitude we draw on your provisions today.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 28, 2012)

The Lord is my Shepherd (Psalm 23) NKJV

The Lord is my shepherd;
I shall not want.
He makes me to lie down in green pastures;
He leads me beside the still waters.
He restores my soul;
He leads me in the paths of righteousness
For His name's sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil;
For You are with me;
Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.

You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;
You anoint my head with oil;
My cup runs over.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
All the days of my life;
And I will dwell in the house of the Lord Forever.

I love the image of God as my Shepherd. As one of his sheep I can trust that God loves me and cares for me.  I can trust that he will provide all that I need.  I can trust that he will guide me towards the right path. I don't need to fear anything because God is with me. If I should get "lost" I believe that he would do everything to "find" me and bring me back to where I am supposed to be.


----------



## Laela (Apr 29, 2012)

Sidney, dropping by to share two more that I believe are too awesome not to add:

*FRIEND*
That Jesus, the Son of God, would call us His Friend came to mind yesterday and I immediately thought of your thread.  One on the God's side is His Friend. One against Him is hostile and is His enemy..
*John 15
*_15 I no longer call you servants, because a servant does not know his master’s business. Instead, I have called you friends, for everything that I learned from my Father I have made known to you. 16 You did not choose me, but I chose you and appointed you so that you might go and bear fruit —fruit that will last—and so that whatever you ask in my name the Father will give you. 17 This is my command: Love each other. _

*VINE*
Also in the same chapter, Jesus is the Vine, connecting us to God the Father... I'm sure we're all happy to be a Branch connected to the one True Vine.. Amein! ~
*
John 15
*_1 “I am the true vine, and my Father is the gardener. 2 He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes[a] so that it will be even more fruitful. 3 You are already clean because of the word I have spoken to you. 4 Remain in me, as I also remain in you. No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me.__
5 “I am the vine; you are the branches. If you remain in me and I in you, you will bear much fruit; apart from me you can do nothing. 6 If you do not remain in me, you are like a branch that is thrown away and withers; such branches are picked up, thrown into the fire and burned. 7 If you remain in me and my words remain in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. 8 This is to my Father’s glory, that you bear much fruit, showing yourselves to be my disciples. 
9 “As the Father has loved me, so have I loved you. Now remain in my love. 10 If you keep my commands, you will remain in my love, just as I have kept my Father’s commands and remain in his love. 11 I have told you this so that my joy may be in you and that your joy may be complete. 12 My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you. 13 Greater love has no one than this: to lay down one’s life for one’s friends. _


----------



## sidney (Apr 29, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> *JEHOVAH-TSIDKENU meaning "The Lord our righteousness"*
> 
> Jehovah, the Existing One, the One True God.
> 
> ...



Wow, this whole post means so much to me!  Thank you, my righteousness is no good but I am robed in his righteousness!!  Thank you Health&Hair28, this one encourages me more than you know and in more ways than one!


----------



## sidney (Apr 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> Sidney, dropping by to share two more that I believe are too awesome not to add:
> 
> *FRIEND*
> That Jesus, the Son of God, would call us His Friend came to mind yesterday and I immediately thought of your thread.  One on the God's side is His Friend. One against Him is hostile and is His enemy..
> ...



WOW!  Thank you God that you have called us your friends!!!  Wow, I think I just really received that we are his friends!  Amen, Amen!!  Thank you God, because Lord knows I have not always been a good friend to him!  Glory to the King!  And look at that vine!  Praise God!  Thank you Laela.

Israel & New Breed:  Friend of God 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXFi6lUUz5s&feature=related


----------



## sidney (Apr 29, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> The Lord is my Shepherd (Psalm 23) NKJV
> 
> The Lord is my shepherd;
> I shall not want.
> ...



The Lord is my Shepherd! Oh that *keeping* power!!!  He will never let me get to far away. YYYYYYYEEEESSEESS!!!!!! I don't know what is up with me this week...but my my my,  *praise break* 

Tye Tribbett: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoLdwsaEY9c


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a website that another member shared earlier in another thread.  http://www.characterbuildingforfamilies.com/names.html

Unfortunately, it doesn't have the scriptures to accompany each reference


----------



## sidney (May 1, 2012)

Sashaa08 said:


> This is a website that another member shared earlier in another thread. http://www.characterbuildingforfamilies.com/names.html
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't have the scriptures to accompany each reference


 
Wow!  Over 600 names, whew!  He is mind blowing! He's all that, huh? This list looks pretty much all inclusive!  It's gone take a long time to get through this,lol!


----------



## LadyPBC (May 1, 2012)

Wow - can't wait to dig into these posts and expand my list.  We had to use 150 adjectives to describe GOD.  This is fantastic - bless you #Sidney!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 1, 2012)

Excellent for personal praise and worship...





sidney said:


> Wow! Over 600 names, whew! He is mind blowing! He's all that, huh? This list looks pretty much all inclusive! It's gone take a long time to get through this,lol!


----------



## gn1g (May 2, 2012)

I was talking to my mom about this discussion and she said well God is in all of us and the population is 6+ billion and none of us are alike.


----------



## sidney (May 3, 2012)

Lord of the breakthrough(1 Chronicles 14:11)!  We are waiting to breakthrough!  We believe! We worship you! Jesus come through!  Breakthrough!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnGV68bKRg


----------



## sidney (May 3, 2012)

Lord we believe that you are a *Rewarder *(Hebrews 11:6).  We receive them by faith, for you are the God who rewards.  We thank you for all the rewards you have given us; all of which are undeserved.


----------



## gn1g (May 4, 2012)

sidney said:


> Lord of the breakthrough(1 Chronicles 14:11)! We are waiting to breakthrough! We believe! We worship you! Jesus come through! Breakthrough!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnGV68bKRg


 
Yes, i forgot about that one.  I love that story!  He is Baal Perazim!


----------



## MSee (May 7, 2012)

*I AM THAT I AM *Genesis 3:14

That name is special to me because of something that happened years ago. The day I found out I was pregnant with my 1st child I started spotting. Few days after it got much worst and I was told I must have already lost the baby. I told the doctor no, I had prayed. He humored me and said praying is good but blah, blah, blah. He put me on bed rest. That was a Wednesday, exactly one week after I had heard the good news that I was going to have a baby. By the Saturday things were not looking good at all and my faith sort of dipped but for some reason Abraham and his offering up Isaac and also the story of Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego came to my mind and what they had told the king in Daniel 3:16-18, God is able to deliver but if not.... I got out of bed and and on my knees. I let God know that if He wants to take the child it was ok but I really would like to have my baby.

I kept getting weaker, along with everything else but I felt God was going to heal me. The next Thursday night I was home alone, weak and trembling in bed. I felt a strange urge to get up and sing a particular song, it was I Am God (as song by Shirley Ceasar). My sister had sent me the backing track but I just never could bring myself to sing it. The reason was quite silly, I felt uncomfortable singing 'I am God' in the chorus. However, I crawled out of bed and started playing the track and 'croaked' through the song but in the chorus I sang 'He is God' instead. I felt a nudge to sing it again and sing it right. I did and I don't remember how many times I had to repeat but, I finally let go of all my hang ups and was just singing as unto God when a strange thing happened. The wind outside started up. It was a strange wind, sounded almost like a whirlwind and it was like...I don't know how to explain. I stopped singing but before I had a chance to even wonder, I felt like something entered the room and it was like static electricity in the atmosphere. I didn't wait to see what next, I dropped on my knees and begged God not to let me see anything. Talk about scared stupid. It lasted a moment then everything died down. I got back in bed (never told a soul about the experience till months after). The next day I was still weak but the worst signs had stopped. The saturday I jumped out of bed and cleaned the house. I felt brand new. I got my baby girl. Both of us almost died in labour but we're still here 

However, even though I finally testified about it, what happened that Thursday night never made much sense to me until 2 years ago. I was going through a whole lot of Church mess. The things I experienced because of other Christians made me question even my own life. My mind was a mess with all the drama one day and I remembered the incident above and questioned it, why did that strange thing happen anyway. I got a clear answer. "Because you called my name, I AM". Ladies, I had a break it down, praise moment. The song has in a number of God's names but the answer I got only pointed out 'I AM'. I had never made the connection before. That one answer changed a lot for me also. 

I also like Alpha and Omega and Adonai.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 7, 2012)

MSee said:
			
		

> I AM THAT I AM Genesis 3:14
> 
> That name is special to me because of something that happened years ago. The day I found out I was pregnant with my 1st child I started spotting. Few days after it got much worst and I was told I must have already lost the baby. I told the doctor no, I had prayed. He humored me and said praying is good but blah, blah, blah. He put me on bed rest. That was a Wednesday, exactly one week after I had heard the good news that I was going to have a baby. By the Saturday things were not looking good at all and my faith sort of dipped but for some reason Abraham and his offering up Isaac and also the story of Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego came to my mind and what they had told the king in Daniel 3:16-18, God is able to deliver but if not.... I got out of bed and and on my knees. I let God know that if He wants to take the child it was ok but I really would like to have my baby.
> 
> ...



Wow awesome testimony, sounds like u had a visitation


----------



## sidney (May 8, 2012)

MSee you experienced the same dunamis power from Acts 2.   That power is a might y rushing wind.   Amazing testimony!


----------



## MSee (May 10, 2012)

sidney said:


> MSee you experienced the same dunamis power from Acts 2. That power is a might y rushing wind. Amazing testimony!


 
Never thought of that, was just terrified. I was definately healed, but whatever was starting up in the room itself I may have stopped it with my fear based prayer. 

It is written that they that call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. I believe it's not just referring to Salvation as we know it, but also out of other circumstances that we get caught in.


----------



## joy2day (May 12, 2012)

I am totally late, but Sidney, thanks so much for tagging me. Some days when I log on and I am lurking, I can't tell that anyone has messaged or tagged me if I'm in the app.

But just to bump this thread, and mark my spot, my favorite attribute of God is His Consuming Fire!

I will be back to post more...


----------



## sidney (May 13, 2012)

Cant wait to hear it Joy2day!


----------



## loolalooh (May 14, 2012)

Bumping ...


----------



## sidney (Jun 15, 2012)

joy2day said:


> I am totally late, but Sidney, thanks so much for tagging me. Some days when I log on and I am lurking, I can't tell that anyone has messaged or tagged me if I'm in the app.
> 
> But just to bump this thread, and mark my spot, my favorite attribute of God is His Consuming Fire!
> 
> I will be back to post more...



Still waiting for the fire lol joy2day.


----------



## sidney (Jun 15, 2012)

Last Adam

So it is written, "The first man Adam became a living being;" the last Adam, a life-giving spirit"
1 Cor 15:45


----------

